# Text um Halbkreis krümmen



## Eagle-PsyX- (18. September 2010)

Hi,

ich hab irgendwie in Photoshop CS4 ein Problem einen Text leserlich und deutlich um einen (Halb)-Kreis zu krümmen.
Als Vorbild habe ich mal "original.png" hochgeladen.
Wie haben die das geschafft? Liegt es an der Schriftart?

Ich hab es mit der Funktion "Text krümmen" verzweifelt probiert...

Irgendwie ist meine *.PSD-Datei hier ungültig beim hochladen.
Also: Link zur Datei.

P.S.: Ich habe dich SuFu genutzt. Einen Text zu krümmen ist mir ja gelungen nur bin ich beim Resultat enttäuscht.
Wie erstelle ich eine gebogene schrift?
gebogene (runde) schrift


----------



## Leola13 (18. September 2010)

Hai,

bei CS4 müsste es doch schon die Option : Text auf (oder an) Pfad ausrichten geben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Eagle-PsyX- (18. September 2010)

Ich merke es gerade. Ahja...
Einfach die Vektormaske markieren und einen Text nah dran anlegen (der Cursor ändert sich entsprechend)...
Habe jetzt einen extra "Textkreis" dafür erstellt.

Edit:
Jetzt habe ich irgendwie ein Problem im "Inneren" zu schreiben -.- Wie ändere ich die Text-Richtung nochmal?^^


----------

